# Η ήρεμη θάλασσα μακρυά κάτω στο βάθος έδινε μια γυαλάδα σαν να της έδειχνες φακό



## Theseus (Sep 27, 2016)

What exactly is the comparison here? The whole sentence isn't clear. What exactly does μακρυά κάτω στο βάθος mean here as well 'as if you were showing a lens to it'.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2016)

I completely don't understand it.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 27, 2016)

Is it a night scene? It could imply the moonlight on the sea far away, as if one shed some light with a torch (also φακός).


----------



## Theseus (Sep 27, 2016)

The preceding part of the sentence is 'ο ήλιος φώτιζε λαμπερά όλα τα γύρω και η ήρεμη θάλασσα κτλ.' The next sentence is 'Έμοιαζε σαν ένα μεγάλο γυαλί. Does that help? It doesn't help me! The author of the piece was high up, looking down at the view, which was χαρά θεού.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 27, 2016)

Then I repeat my suggestion, substituting "sunlight" for "moonlight" :)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks, all. It must be a torch here. The comparison isn't very illuminating, pardon the pun: it spoils the view for me! Could μακρυά κάτω στο βάθος mean 'far down below in the background'.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2016)

Hm, Marinos's suggestion is good. If we see in the darkness a torchlight from far away, it lights in a starlike reflection. Perhaps the author wants to give this starlike picture, which one can also see when the sun is reflected further away from the observer, on the waves.

But it is still a lousy comparison, imho.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 27, 2016)

Theseus said:


> The comparison isn't very illuminating, pardon the pun: it spoils the view for me!





drsiebenmal said:


> But it is still a lousy comparison, imho.


Don't blame the messenger!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Don't blame the messenger!


Μα δεν φταις εσύ, ο συγγραφέας φταίει. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Theseus (Sep 27, 2016)

The photos are beautiful!


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2016)

Theseus said:


> The photos are beautiful!



And they say about... 3,000 words.  The brightest torch of them all, the sunlight reflected far away on the calm sea, down yonder, on a gloriously sunny day. With clouds or at dusk or dawn, the torchlight is more pronounced, distinct.


----------



## Themis (Sep 27, 2016)

...as if reflecting a light beam...


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2016)

...
...a bright beam...


Come, you daughter of the moonbeam, 
come and light the fire bright 
Look at all these young and brave ones
sleeping in the still of night

Come, you son of blazing sunbeam, 
come and light the fire bright 
Look at all these young and brave ones
blinded by the shining light


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2016)

"...σαν να της έδειχνες φακό".

In normal everyday Greek we'd say "σαν να της έριχνες φακό" (i.e. το φως φακού).


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2016)

nickel said:


> "...σαν να της *έδειχνες *φακό".
> 
> In normal everyday Greek we'd say "σαν να της έριχνες φακό" (i.e. το φως φακού).



Yep, that's the actual black spot. And the somewhat hazy one for me is "έδινε" for "γυαλάδα".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2016)

nickel said:


> "...σαν να της έδειχνες φακό".
> 
> In normal everyday Greek we'd say "σαν να της έριχνες φακό" (i.e. το φως φακού).



That's why I couldn't understand it at the beginning...


----------



## pontios (Sep 28, 2016)

Maybe έδινε = giving off?

The calm sea is giving off a glow, like a torch (you've made the calm sea look like a torch - σαν να της έδειχνες φακό - the way you've captured it ...see my Avatar)?


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2016)

Η ήρεμη θάλασσα μακρυά κάτω στο βάθος έδινε μια γυαλάδα σαν να της έδειχνες φακό 

I think "κάτω στο βάθος" refers to the depth and not the horizon. Deep down below the calm sea gave off a glow as if someone shone a torch in it.


----------



## pontios (Sep 28, 2016)

nickel said:


> Η ήρεμη θάλασσα μακρυά κάτω στο βάθος έδινε μια γυαλάδα σαν να της έδειχνες φακό
> 
> I think "κάτω στο βάθος" refers to the depth and not the horizon. Deep down below the calm sea gave off a glow as if someone shone a torch in it.



So I got the first part right .... Έδινε = gave off.
I agree with the rest. Welcome back!;)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 28, 2016)

I didn't think it was worth posting at first....


----------

